# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  120 ساعت ریاضی

## Mr.mTf

سلام....برای ریاضی من با توجه به شرایط و زمان باقی مونده من تا 28 خرداد میتونم 120 ساعت زمان بزارم
دی وی دی افبا رو دارم ه از نظر درسی واقعا کامله و برای یه مبحثی مثل امار 80 تا تست از کنکور های سال های اخیر و یکمم تالیفی حل میکنه
کل مجموعه 41 تاس که با حذف هندسه 35 تا میمونه
من الان دوتا راه میتونم انتخاب کنم
1- مبحث (امار/احتمال/انالیز/مثلثات/حد و مجانب/تصاعد و دنباله/تابع) که حدود 30 درصده رو از از افبا ببینم و یکم بیشتر تست بزنم
2-همه مباحث رو از دی وی دی ها ببینم و فقط به تست هایی که تو دی وی دی ها میزنه و تست های 88 به این ور بسنده کنم
کدوم روش رو انتخاب کنم؟؟
از اونجایی که وقت برای ازمون و خطا ندارم خواستم نظر شما رو هم بدونم 
پ.ن:
دقیق تر : فیلم های افبا توسط 3 تا از بهترین های ریاضی ایران تدریس  میشه...از نظر درسنامه و کیفیت تدریس ب قدری خوبه ک من اگه مبحثی هم بخوام  برم جلو مسلما اول اینا رو میبینم و بعد میرم روی تست
وقتی که برای ریاضی میزارم ثابته و کم و زیاد نمیشه 
تو این وقت میتونم با تست تالیفی ب 40 -30 درصد میاحث برسم و یا کل مباحث با تست های توی فیلم و سراسری 88 ب بعد
 از 30-40 درصد میشه  ب صورت نرمال 20 درصد اورد بیرون
سوالی ک هست اینکه اگه کل مباحث رو با روش بالا ببینم میشه ب درصد بیشتری فکر کرد یا نه؟/

----------


## Nima1220

همه رو بجز مقاطع و هندسه (اگه وقت نداری کاربرد مشتق رو هم بحذف) ببین و از مباحث راه 1 تست تالیفی هم بزن از بقیش لازم نیس همون سوالا کنکور کافیه البته اگه وقت نداری

یادت نره تست و درسنامه های دی وی دی رو بنویسی تو یه دفتر اینجوری یه دفتر جمعبندی درست و حسابی با پاسخ های قابل فهم خودت درست کردی

موفق باشی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> همه رو بجز مقاطع و هندسه (اگه وقت نداری کاربرد مشتق رو هم بحذف) ببین و از مباحث راه 1 تست تالیفی هم بزن از بقیش لازم نیس همون سوالا کنکور کافیه البته اگه وقت نداری
> 
> یادت نره تست و درسنامه های دی وی دی رو بنویسی تو یه دفتر اینجوری یه دفتر جمعبندی درست و حسابی با پاسخ های قابل فهم خودت درست کردی
> 
> موفق باشی


مقاطع و مشتق که راحته .. البته من رشتم ریاضیه... برای مقاطع اگه میخوای بیضهی و سهمی . هنذولی رو نخون ولی دایره خیلی راحته حتما بخون... از مشتقم که خیلی تست میاد نباید حذفش کرد

----------


## Mr.mTf

> همه رو بجز مقاطع و هندسه (اگه وقت نداری کاربرد مشتق رو هم بحذف) ببین و از مباحث راه 1 تست تالیفی هم بزن از بقیش لازم نیس همون سوالا کنکور کافیه البته اگه وقت نداری
> 
> یادت نره تست و درسنامه های دی وی دی رو بنویسی تو یه دفتر اینجوری یه دفتر جمعبندی درست و حسابی با پاسخ های قابل فهم خودت درست کردی
> 
> موفق باشی


مرسی...فقط میشه دلیلتم بگی...
تو روش اول حدود 30-35 درصد میخونم که تو شرایط نه چندان خوب میشه حداقل 15-20 درصد ازش در اورد...چیزی که بهش نیاز دارم....با روش دوم که شما هم میگی ازون استفاده کن میشه به این درصد رسید؟؟

----------


## Mr.mTf

> مقاطع و مشتق که راحته .. البته من رشتم ریاضیه... برای مقاطع اگه میخوای بیضهی و سهمی . هنذولی رو نخون ولی دایره خیلی راحته حتما بخون... از مشتقم که خیلی تست میاد نباید حذفش کرد


شما کدوم روش رو میگی؟؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> شما کدوم روش رو میگی؟؟



من میگم از سی دی استفاده نکن وقت گیره موفق نمیشی ! خودت بشین بخون از دی وی دی های جمع بندی مهربان استفاده کن اردیبهشت میاد.... قبل بیس کار اماده کن من الان دی وی دی جامع رو توصیه نمیکنم وقت گیریه برای تابستون یا اول مهر بود نا الان...

----------


## Mr.mTf

> من میگم از سی دی استفاده نکن وقت گیره موفق نمیشی ! خودت بشین بخون از دی وی دی های جمع بندی مهربان استفاده کن اردیبهشت میاد.... قبل بیس کار اماده کن من الان دی وی دی جامع رو توصیه نمیکنم وقت گیریه برای تابستون یا اول مهر بود نا الان...


وقت گیره قبول...ولی میتونم 35 تاش رو تو 90 ساعت ببینم
با شرایطی که بتونم ببینم نظرت چیه؟؟
بیس ریاضیم خوب نیست

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> وقت گیره قبول...ولی میتونم 35 تاش رو تو 90 ساعت ببینم
> با شرایطی که بتونم ببینم نظرت چیه؟؟
> بیس ریاضیم خوب نیست



باورت میشه من سال پیش غیر حضوری گرفتم کلاس نرفتم ؟ کل دیقرانسیل از روی کتاب تست مهربان خوندم .. هدسه تحیلی گسسته فقط هفته ی یه جلسه رفع اشکال میرم کلاس ! یکم اراده کن داداش ولی اگه واقعا بیست ضایفه از دی وی دی استفاده کن

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> سلام....برای ریاضی من با توجه به شرایط و زمان باقی مونده من تا 28 خرداد میتونم 120 ساعت زمان بزارم
> دی وی دی افبا رو دارم ه از نظر درسی واقعا کامله و برای یه مبحثی مثل امار 80 تا تست از کنکور های سال های اخیر و یکمم تالیفی حل میکنه
> کل مجموعه 41 تاس که با حذف هندسه 35 تا میمونه
> من الان دوتا راه میتونم انتخاب کنم
> 1- مبحث (امار/احتمال/انالیز/مثلثات/حد و مجانب/تصاعد و دنباله/تابع) که حدود 30 درصده رو از از افبا ببینم و یکم بیشتر تست بزنم
> 2-همه مباحث رو از دی وی دی ها ببینم و فقط به تست هایی که تو دی وی دی ها میزنه و تست های 88 به این ور بسنده کنم
> کدوم روش رو انتخاب کنم؟؟
> از اونجایی که وقت برای ازمون و خطا ندارم خواستم نظر شما رو هم بدونم ....لطفا کمک


دادا نظر منو بخوای هندسه تحلیلی و احتمالات و گسسته به غیر از نظریه اعداد وقت بزار براش

از دیفرانسیل مبحث انتگرال  و مشتق و نمودار ها رو کار کنی خیلی عالیه 

اگه از قبل خوندی و بلدی به نظرم برو سراغ خط ویِژه های گاج

----------


## Mr.mTf

@roshana @8MIT8
@ah.at

----------


## Mr.mTf

با تشکر از همه دوستان
من به ی جواب جامع نرسیدم
البت خوشبختانه 1 -2 هفته دیگه ریاضی رو شروع می کنم

----------


## roshana

درود 
من خودم اگه جای شما بودم زمان کمتری رو به دیدن فیلم اختصاص میدادم
و فقط مطالب پرتست رو انتخاب میکردم مثلا مشتق و کاربرد و حد و ... که به 
هم مربوط هستند ! این ها رو ببینید و با قدرت تست بزنید !
اگه دقیق تر بپرسید بهتره !

----------


## Mr.mTf

> درود 
> من خودم اگه جای شما بودم زمان کمتری رو به دیدن فیلم اختصاص میدادم
> و فقط مطالب پرتست رو انتخاب میکردم مثلا مشتق و کاربرد و حد و ... که به 
> هم مربوط هستند ! این ها رو ببینید و با قدرت تست بزنید !
> اگه دقیق تر بپرسید بهتره !


دقیق تر : فیلم های افبا توسط 3 تا از بهترین های ریاضی ایران تدریس میشه...از نظر درسنامه و کیفیت تدریس ب قدری خوبه ک من اگه مبحثی هم بخوام برم جلو مسلما اول اینا رو میبینم و بعد میرم روی تست
وقتی که برای ریاضی میزارم ثابته و کم و زیاد نمیشه 
تو این وقت میتونم با تست تالیفی ب 40 -30 درصد میاحث برسم و یا کل مباحث با تست های توی فیلم و سراسری 88 ب بعد
 از 30-40 درصد میشه  ب صورت نرمال 20 درصد اورد بیرون
سوالی ک هست اینکه اگه کل مباحث رو با روش بالا ببینم میشه ب درصد بیشتری فکر کرد یا نه؟/
کدوم حالت میتونه پر بازده تر باشه؟

----------


## roshana

> دقیق تر : فیلم های افبا توسط 3 تا از بهترین های ریاضی ایران تدریس میشه...از نظر درسنامه و کیفیت تدریس ب قدری خوبه ک من اگه مبحثی هم بخوام برم جلو مسلما اول اینا رو میبینم و بعد میرم روی تست
> وقتی که برای ریاضی میزارم ثابته و کم و زیاد نمیشه 
> تو این وقت میتونم با تست تالیفی ب 40 -30 درصد میاحث برسم و یا کل مباحث با تست های توی فیلم و سراسری 88 ب بعد
>  از 30-40 درصد میشه  ب صورت نرمال 20 درصد اورد بیرون
> سوالی ک هست اینکه اگه کل مباحث رو با روش بالا ببینم میشه ب درصد بیشتری فکر کرد یا نه؟/
> کدوم حالت میتونه پر بازده تر باشه؟



برای کسی با زمان شما بهترین کار اینه که چند مبحث کم تست 
ولی پرزحمت رو حذف کنید ولی مثلا 50 تا 70 درصد رو بخونید 
ولی جز تست کنکور چیزی نزنید چون فرصت نیست و شک نکنید
کافیه ! ولی الان فکر کردن به همه ی مباحث فقط شمارو خسته 
و نا امید میکنه

----------


## Mr.mTf

> برای کسی با زمان شما بهترین کار اینه که چند مبحث کم تست 
> ولی پرزحمت رو حذف کنید ولی مثلا 50 تا 70 درصد رو بخونید 
> ولی جز تست کنکور چیزی نزنید چون فرصت نیست و شک نکنید
> کافیه ! ولی الان فکر کردن به همه ی مباحث فقط شمارو خسته 
> و نا امید میکنه


نظر شما در مورد حذف کردن کدوم فصل هاست؟
و کدوم سر فصل ها پر بازده ترن؟

----------


## roshana

> نظر شما در مورد حذف کردن کدوم فصل هاست؟
> و کدوم سر فصل ها پر بازده ترن؟



نظر من مهم نیست !
من خودم هندسه رو حذف کردم و امار و مخروطیا چون باهاشون حال نمیکنم
شما باید ببینی خودت با چی بیشتر حال میکنی و میفهمی !!
ولی به طور کلی اینا خوبن و پر سوال :
تابع،مشتق و کاربرد،حد و احتمال و امار

----------


## Mr.mTf

> نظر من مهم نیست !
> من خودم هندسه رو حذف کردم و امار و مخروطیا چون باهاشون حال نمیکنم
> شما باید ببینی خودت با چی بیشتر حال میکنی و میفهمی !!
> ولی به طور کلی اینا خوبن و پر سوال :
> تابع،مشتق و کاربرد،حد و احتمال و امار


احتمالا ب اینا تصاعد و دنباله رو هم اضافه کنم
مرسی از شما
انشالله خوب شی

----------


## roshana

> احتمالا ب اینا تصاعد و دنباله رو هم اضافه کنم
> مرسی از شما
> انشالله خوب شی


خواهش میکنم 
موفق باشید

----------


## hamed_habibi

ریاضی همون تستای کنکور کافیه...نکته خارج از تون نمیاد...درضمن یادت باشه رتبه برتر ها 10 بارتست کنکور حل میکننن 1 بار تالیفی...تست تالفی بیشتر واسه زیست مناسبه...واسه ریاضی اگه ازمون ازمایشی ها وداخل وخارج بزنی روهم 2000 تا تست خوب درمیاد...که واسه ی سال کافیهع...شمام گلچین کنی مباحث رو بخونی بهتره تا همه رو بخونی..

----------


## ah.at

*این فقط نظر منه ...

ببین داداش من ...

مباحثی رو که میخونی سعی کن اینا باشه ...

آمار . ماتریس . احتمال . لگاریتم . حد و پیوستگی و مجانب . مثلثات . مشتق . اگه هم وقت کردی کاربرد مشتق و انتگرالو بخون ...

اگه توی دی وی دیا برای هر مبحث بالای 100 تا تست حل میکنه .... همونا رو ببین کافیه + تستای سراسری و خارج 88 به این ور ...

اما اگه نه تست کم حل میکنه

همون مورد اولو هم که خودت گفتی انجام بدی بهتره ...*

----------


## Behnam10

*دیدن فیلم های افبا رو اگر مثل سینما باشه که خب بدرد نمیخوره اما اگه قبل از حل تست توسط دبیر خودت یه دور تست رو به جواب برسونی و بعد از اتمام هر مبحث سراسری هارو بزنی راحت میتونه جوابگو باشه . زدن تست بالا از کتب رباضی کنکور تنها باعث چیره دستی در حل سوال میشه و باز اموزشیش رو میتونی با دیدن فیلم ها برطرف کنی .*

----------


## Mr.mTf

> *این فقط نظر منه ...
> 
> ببین داداش من ...
> 
> مباحثی رو که میخونی سعی کن اینا باشه ...
> 
> آمار . ماتریس . احتمال . لگاریتم . حد و پیوستگی و مجانب . مثلثات . مشتق . اگه هم وقت کردی کاربرد مشتق و انتگرالو بخون ...
> 
> اگه توی دی وی دیا برای هر مبحث بالای 100 تا تست حل میکنه .... همونا رو ببین کافیه + تستای سراسری و خارج 88 به این ور ...
> ...


حدود 100 تا میشه تو 3 تا دی وی دی
امار 3 تاس و 83 تا تست حل میکنه

----------


## Mr.mTf

> ریاضی همون تستای کنکور کافیه...نکته خارج از تون نمیاد...درضمن یادت باشه رتبه برتر ها 10 بارتست کنکور حل میکننن 1 بار تالیفی...تست تالفی بیشتر واسه زیست مناسبه...واسه ریاضی اگه ازمون ازمایشی ها وداخل وخارج بزنی روهم 2000 تا تست خوب درمیاد...که واسه ی سال کافیهع...شمام گلچین کنی مباحث رو بخونی بهتره تا همه رو بخونی..





> *دیدن فیلم های افبا رو اگر مثل سینما باشه که خب بدرد نمیخوره اما اگه قبل از حل تست توسط دبیر خودت یه دور تست رو به جواب برسونی و بعد از اتمام هر مبحث سراسری هارو بزنی راحت میتونه جوابگو باشه . زدن تست بالا از کتب رباضی کنکور تنها باعث چیره دستی در حل سوال میشه و باز اموزشیش رو میتونی با دیدن فیلم ها برطرف کنی .*


دقیقا مشکل منم همینه ک تست سراسری کافی و تمومه یا نه
که خوشبختانه با راهنمایی شما به جواب اره رسیدم
مرسی از همه

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.mTf


حدود 100 تا میشه تو 3 تا دی وی دی
امار 3 تاس و 83 تا تست حل میکنه



ینی وسه هر مبحث حدود 100 تا تست حل میکنه؟؟؟؟؟

اگه منظورت این بود که خیلی هم عالیه ...
به نظر من وسه تست زنیش هم کتاب آبی کانون رو بگیر و تستا رو از رو اون بزن ... زیاد وقت نمیبره .... تستاشم زیاد نیستن ...*

----------


## magicboy

با اجازه ی استارتر
میگم بچه ها تستای سراسری خیلی سبز کامله یا آبی 10 سال بگیرم کنار آفبا
؟

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط magicboy


با اجازه ی استارتر
میگم بچه ها تستای سراسری خیلی سبز کامله یا آبی 10 سال بگیرم کنار آفبا
؟



سلام داش پدرام ...
نه کامل نیست ...

آفبا رو با آبی 30 سال بخون بهتره ...*

----------


## gigabyte2052

> با اجازه ی استارتر
> میگم بچه ها تستای سراسری خیلی سبز کامله یا آبی 10 سال بگیرم کنار آفبا
> ؟


ابی بگیر سراسری ه بدون اضافی کلا هم 2000 تست واسه کل ریاضیات که 1400تاییش حدودا سراسریه بقیه سنجش و کانونه

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط gigabyte2052


ابی بگیر سراسری ه بدون اضافی کلا هم 2000 تست واسه کل ریاضیات که 1400تاییش حدودا سراسریه بقیه سنجش و کانونه

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



داداش 30 سال 2000 تا تست داره ...
پدرام جان گفت 10 سال رو میخاد بگیره ...
10 سال تستاش کمترن دیگههه ...*

----------


## hamed_habibi

این مسعودی چه انرژی داره تو مبحث حد فقط 300 تست زده...گذاشتم واسهع سال بعد..امسال افبا فقط...یاعلی

----------


## magicboy

> *
> 
> 
> داداش 30 سال 2000 تا تست داره ...
> پدرام جان گفت 10 سال رو میخاد بگیره ...
> 10 سال تستاش کمترن دیگههه ...*


10 یا 30 سال اخرش امیر؟
سی سال زیاد نیس؟؟

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط magicboy



10 یا 30 سال اخرش امیر؟
سی سال زیاد نیس؟؟



ببین 30 سال کلا 2000 تا تست داره ...
حالا تازه تو هم که نمیخای همشو بزنی ...
خیلی از مباحثو هم که نمیخونی ...
پس حجمش خیلی کم میشه ...
تازه خب وسه به تسلط رسیدن توی ریاضی خب باید تست زیاد حل کرد دیگهههههه

چاکر داداش*

----------


## Katrin

چه آفبا آفبایی میکنن :Yahoo (21): 

پس مسعودی چی؟؟؟؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

ریاضی تراز خوب میده تو تجربی ها....مشتق و کاربرد ی سری قواعد حفظین.انتگرالم از رو افبا ببینی حله.بنظر من روزی 5-6 ساعت وقت بزاری به انتهای اردیبهشت نرسیده جمعشون کردی

----------


## Katrin

دوستان دی وی دی مسعودی ببینم
یا  خودم از رو مهر و ماه بخونم؟؟؟؟؟
 @ah.at

----------


## Unknown Soldier

اگه مشکل داری رو درسنامه ها مهروماه حتما برو رو دی وی دی

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Katrin


 دوستان دی وی دی مسعودی ببینم
یا  خودم از رو مهر و ماه بخونم؟؟؟؟؟
 @ah.at



ممنون از یادتون ...
تحت هیییییییییییییییچ شرایطی سمت این دی وی دیا نرید ...
من خودم 10 تومن دادم به این حرام خورا ... آخرشم ریاضیم شد 4% -
ببینم تا الان ریاضی خوندین؟؟؟؟
چقد خوندین؟؟؟؟؟
یا میخاید از صفر شروع کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Katrin


چه آفبا آفبایی میکنن

پس مسعودی چی؟؟؟؟



ببینید هم من 10 تومن ریختم تو حلقومشون هم خاهرم ازشون خرید کرد وسه خودش ... سال دوم بود ...
هم دختر خالم 8 تومن خرید کرد ... هم دوتا از دخترای همکارای پدرم یکی 10 تومن ازشون خرید کردن ...
نتیجه همشونم شد پشت کنکوری ...
اینا یه مشت کلاه بردارن ...
همشهریه خودمم جزء مشاورینشون بود ...
مشاور کیه؟؟؟؟
موسیقی خونده بود ...
خودشو روز اول به من معرفی کرد دانشجوی دندان دانشگاه تهرانه ...*

----------


## Mr.mTf

> چه آفبا آفبایی میکنن
> 
> پس مسعودی چی؟؟؟؟


مسعودی میتونه بزرگترین اشتباه زندگیت باشه

----------


## Beauti

> دقیق تر : فیلم های افبا توسط 3 تا از بهترین های ریاضی ایران تدریس  میشه...


مگه مقدم نیا ومویینی نیستن؟؟
3 تا منظورت کیه؟؟

----------


## Hadis73

> ریاضی تراز خوب میده تو تجربی ها....مشتق و کاربرد ی سری قواعد حفظین.انتگرالم از رو افبا ببینی حله.بنظر من روزی 5-6 ساعت وقت بزاری به انتهای اردیبهشت نرسیده جمعشون کردی



سلام بر سرباز گمنام امام زمان  :Yahoo (1): 

منم می خوام برم پزشکی مثل خیلیا که این آرزو رو دارن با این تفاوت که بنده انسانی بودم . 
میشه لطفا بگید ریاضی رو کجای دلم بذارم؟ میشه فقط چند مبحث رو کار کنم یا سوالای ریاضی هم مثل زیست تحلیلی ان؟ چه مبحثایی هستن که هم آسونن هم نمره بیار؟

----------


## KowsarDDC

> *
> 
> ببینید هم من 10 تومن ریختم تو حلقومشون هم خاهرم ازشون خرید کرد وسه خودش ... سال دوم بود ...
> هم دختر خالم 8 تومن خرید کرد ... هم دوتا از دخترای همکارای پدرم یکی 10 تومن ازشون خرید کردن ...
> نتیجه همشونم شد پشت کنکوری ...
> اینا یه مشت کلاه بردارن ...
> همشهریه خودمم جزء مشاورینشون بود ...
> مشاور کیه؟؟؟؟
> موسیقی خونده بود ...
> خودشو روز اول به من معرفی کرد دانشجوی دندان دانشگاه تهرانه ...*


*یه مشت کلاهبردار و دروغگو ان فقط....،تحت هیچ شرایطی نباید سمتشون رفت....پنج میلیونمو کاش مینداختم تو آشغالی نه اینکه از اینا دی وی دی بخرم با اون مشاورای مزخرفشون اه*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Katrin


 دوستان دی وی دی مسعودی ببینم
یا  خودم از رو مهر و ماه بخونم؟؟؟؟؟
 @ah.at



کتاب آبی کانون وستون بهترین کتاب هستش با یه حجم متعارف و معقول .... و با نهایتا 2000 تا تست که تازه چند تا مبحث رو حذف میکنید و حجمشون کمتر هم میشه ...

مهر و ماه درسنامه های گنگی داره و واقعا آدمو گیج میکنه ... خوب توضیح نداده ... ولی یکی از بهترین منابع تستی هستش ...

از رو آبی 30 سال کانون بخونید مطمئنن نتیجه میگیرید ...

البته اگه خیلی سبز رو هم دارید اینجطوری بخونید :

درسنامه های خیلی سبز + تستایی که خودش با قرمز جلوی هر تست مشخص کرده سراسری ، سنجش ، کتاب درسی و یا ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Katrin


 دوستان دی وی دی مسعودی ببینم
یا  خودم از رو مهر و ماه بخونم؟؟؟؟؟
 @ah.at


* @Hadis73

*
ریاضی :


درصد لازم وسه یه رتبه عالی: 36% = 11 تست



بودجه بندی :

مشتق و کاربرد مشتق : 6 تست

هندسه : 4 تست 

حد و پیوستگی و مجانب : 3 تست 

تابع : 3 تست 

آمار : 2 تست 

احتمال : 2 تست

انتگرال : 2 تست 

هندسه مختصاتی و منحنی های درجه دوم : 2 تست 

مثلثات : 2 تست 

لگاریتم : 1 تست 

ماتریس : 1 تست

دنباله و تصاعد : 1 تست 

معادله و نامعادله : 1 تست 

آنالیز : معمولا سوال ازش نمیاد
این هم از بودجه بندی .

.................................................. .................................................. ........................

خب وسه 30 درصد زدن 

آنالیز و احتمال : 2 تست

آمار : 2 تست

لگاریتم : 1 تست

ماتریس : 1 تست

حد ، پیوستگی و مجانب : 3 تست --- یه راااحتی میشه 2 تست ازش رو زد ...

مشتق و کاربرد مشتق : 5 تست ---- به راحتی 2 تستشو میشه زد یا دیگه تو بدترین حالت نهاااایتا 1 تستشو میشه زد .

هندسه هم به نظرم میشه یه تستشو که از فصل اول میاد میشه زد .

البته یه خورده هم مثلثات لازمه وسه حدو مشتقو اینا ... نیازی نیس مثلثات مسسسسللللللط باشین همون مبانی اولیشو بعلاوه چنتا فرمولو بدونین کافیه ...

خب اینا شدن 10 الی 11 تا تست ...

که دیگه تو بدترین حالت که دانش آموز بخونه 9 تا شو میزنه که میشه 30 درصد .
*

----------


## GUST

> *یه مشت کلاهبردار و دروغگو ان فقط....،تحت هیچ شرایطی نباید سمتشون رفت....پنج میلیونمو کاش مینداختم تو آشغالی نه اینکه از اینا دی وی دی بخرم با اون مشاورای مزخرفشون اه*


من توی این یکسال 100 تا درس از کنکور گرفتم! 
اولا دی وی دی یوخ! 
ثانیا گاهی اوقات لازمه علم محور باشی گاهی اوقات هم حفظ محور گاهی اوقات هم تکنیک محور
هیچ قاعده ای وجود نداره دوستان! 
فقط باید تکنیک هایی رو یادبگیری که هرسال تکرار میشه! 
مثلا  من با یک روش محاسبات قانون کولن رو کم کردم!
این شد تکنیک! 
چون هرسال از قانون کولن سئواله ! 
اما مثلا اگر این مسعودی****  :Yahoo (4): بیاد بگگه اگر ذرات روی مربع باشن با این فرمول 
روی لوزی باشن با این فرمول و........ همش چرت و پرته برای معروف کردن خودش ! والیسلام

----------

